# Base Drum Spur erstellen



## RodArmy (29. Juni 2006)

Guten morgen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu Wavelab 4. Folgendes: Ich habe ein Lied, wo mehrere Lieder hintereinander gespielt werden. Nun sollen die Lieder zwar immer noch hintereinadern weiter laufen, ich möchte da aber eine kleine Pause zwischen den einzelnen Liedern haben. in dieser Pause soll nur der Takt weiter laufen (Die Lieder sind alle im gleichen Takt gespielt). Der Takt soll dann meinetwegen als Base Drum oder so weiter laufen.... Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen? ist sowas mit Wavelab möglich? Oder muss ich ein anderes Programm wie Cubase nutzen?
Kennt ihr vielleicht ein Programm womit ich eine Bass Spur im richtigen Takt erzeugen kann das würde mir schon reichen. würde das dann selbst zusammen schneiden. Am besten Freeware. Was würdet ihr empfehlen.

Danke
Gruß
Benni


----------



## chmee (29. Juni 2006)

Rebirth ist inzwischen Freeware. Damit kann man 808 und 909-BeatSounds mit dem
Sequencer verarbeiten.

http://www.rebirthmuseum.com/

mfg chmee


----------

